# fstab & ntfs-3g, are there plans to fix?



## monty_hall (Aug 10, 2009)

I was trying to include an ntfs fs in my fstab and got "Operation Not Supported" error.  I found this post "http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?p=4422#4422", that mentions that this is a problem w/ freebsd mount.  Anybody know the status of this fix?


----------



## Levenson (Aug 11, 2009)

Use something like this.


```
/dev/ad0s1   /mnt ntfs rw,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g,late 0 0
```

for more info read mount()


----------



## gripek (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, I confirm. This metod work


----------

